# Good for school?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've seenThe Professional Chef, Seventh Edition many times at Indigo for nearly $100(can). I've found it at Amazon.com for half that price and was wondering if its worth buying. Is it really helpful in my persuiting a career in the culinary arts.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Excellent textbook. It is the staple of the CIA's culinary program and on most chef's book shelves. There is a review in the Chef Talk book review section on the main page.
Well worth the $$.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I just got it in the mail...

I've never purchased a better, more usefull book. Really happy with it, even happier that I could find it at half the suggested retail price. 

Keep on cooking :chef:


----------

